# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  NSURLSession / NSURLConnection - Comment a marche ?

## Gueuz

Bonjour,

J'essaye dsesprment de tlcharger un fichier Asynchrone et de rcuprer au fur et  mesure la quantit de donnes tlchargs pour afficher une UIProgressBar. J'ai rcupr ce code dans le guide officiel Apple :



```

```

Je suis conforme  plusieurs protocoles et donc j'ai ce genre de mthodes :



```

```

Mais rien ne marche ou du moins, rien ne s'affiche. Apparemment il ce passe quand mme quelque chose car des logs m'affichent bien l'adresse URL en rponse mais quand il s'agit d'afficher mes log (comme ceux ci-dessus) ou d'afficher mon PDF, rien. J'ai essay avec NSURLConnection qui est semblable mais rien. C'est prvu pour du iOS6 et 7 donc j'aimerais utiliser NSURLConnection dans le cas de iOS 6 et NSURLSession pour iOS 7 et en prvision de iOS 8.

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

